

Programming language personality theory - ingve
http://www.sicpers.info/2015/08/pl-personality-theory/

======
vezzy-fnord
_Lisp_ Mostly calm with sudden outbursts of zen.

 _Scheme_ Pretentious. Probably has a blog named for a pun on a classic
computing textbook.

\------

We can certainly infer plenty about the author's personality, I suppose.

